# New MAC Pencil Sharpener Duo



## MAC_Whore (Apr 26, 2009)

Has anyone noticed this yet?  Tried it?





 Quote:

   A double-sided pencil sharpener featuring two openings: one small, one large, allowing for higher efficiency. Both work quickly and easily to ensure precision points. Comes in its own clear zip-lock style bag.
US $6.50  
 
On the MAC site: M·A·C Cosmetics | Pencil Sharpener / Duo


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 26, 2009)

We received these about two weeks ago. I love the fact that's it double-ended and it sharpens the pencils to a pointy tip, compared to the old sharpeners that would make some tips break.
In fact, I purchased this one right away. It's pretty cool and practical seeing as it doesn't make a mess.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 26, 2009)

So it brings them to a much finer point, eh?  Nice.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 26, 2009)

oh i need this because i lost my large pencil sharpener


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 26, 2009)

Hopefully its better than the last one. That one liked to snap my pencils in half and break them completley.


----------



## Yushimi (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm guess i'll go pick one up tomorrow lolz.

are these in stores yet? does anyone know?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just placed an order on this sharpener! I have both the Small Sharpener and the Large Sharpener. I just want to have an extra sharpener and will compare with my Small one to see which is better.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 27, 2009)

So AFTER I go get a sharpener, they come out with a new one... Thanks MAC, good looking out...


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2009)

^^^lol


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2009)

i hope this makes it's way to the uk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love having sharp points on my pencils. the sharpener i use at the moment seems to break the ends off. it's not a mac one just a random cheapie one.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_So AFTER I go get a sharpener, they come out with a new one... Thanks MAC, good looking out..._

 
same here, but i really shouldn't be suprised ..

things like this always happen to me


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 27, 2009)

^^^ I know right?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 30, 2009)

This has been a long time coming... great move.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 1, 2009)

i bought it today....i love it...it's nice to have both the small and large sharpener together


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_So AFTER I go get a sharpener, they come out with a new one... Thanks MAC, good looking out..._

 
Yep!! I just purchased a small and jumbo....still in package.......Return!


----------



## Yushimi (May 2, 2009)

I bought the sharpener.

For those who has the concealer sticks, this works with them. Even though I dont think MAC has any 'jumbo' sized sticks to sharpen...it's good for the other brands that do. (NYX sticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The small side sharpens the whatever you're sharpening, pointed. Yes, pointed. Not like the old MAC sharpener with a kinda flat end, it's literally pointed lolz. Be gentle when you sharpen with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's pretty handy to have in your train case because now you don't need two different sharpeners. Only 1 sharpener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wooo


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 4, 2009)

I just got my Duo Sharpener today in the mail! So far it's great!


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Apr 22, 2010)

*Mac Pencil Sharpener Duo*

I'm sorry if this is the wrong spot for this!

I want to buy the duo sharpener but I am curious what you can sharpen on the larger hole?

I have a couple nyx jumbo pencils, will they fit in there? 

Thanks!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Mac Pencil Sharpener Duo*

*merging with another existing thread*


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 25, 2010)

DO NOT use this for the powerpoint or pearlglide pencils.  they will break.  use these for eye kohl, kohl power and lip liner only.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Apr 26, 2010)

This sharpener breaks a lot of my pencils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It is a lot less messy though but mine comes apart quite easily which sucks.
Only works with MAC lip liner and kohl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I think my givenchy sharpener I got when purchasing one of their lip liners is soooo much better~


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

Used this for my powerpoint liner and it doesn't work so great. Kept getting uneven results. Works much better with my lip pencils.


----------



## hippie_ippie (Oct 29, 2010)

what a bummer! i i just placed an order for this to sharpen my pearlglides and now that i've read this thread... i'm so disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i should just go and get the small sharpener again. i had it before but the cover kept falling out.


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 31, 2010)

I have TWO of these. I bought the second one because the first one would shred and break any pencil I dared to put into its hole.  The second one just doesn't do anything - I can turn the pencils all I want, but nothing happens.

  	I took them in to my MAC counter (I bought them at the warehouse sale, no can't return) to see if the problem is with me.  The first one, she broke one pencil with it and then sharpened another one to a very pointy tip, which I seriously can't replicate at home. Maybe it does depend on the type of pencil. I tried a pearlglide, Annabelle smoothliner, GOSH velvet touch. Broke them all, or sharpened them to a dull, jaggedy point.  The second one, she couldn't get it to do anything either. 

  	So now I have 2 useless sharpeners, and apparently you can't even B2M these!  But I will surely try.


----------



## hippie_ippie (Nov 15, 2010)

this one broke all my pearlglides as i expected. so angry about it! i should have bought the small sharpener instead.
  	the only thing that worked was the lip pencils.


----------



## alexh3118 (Nov 15, 2010)

AHH! i hate hate hate trying to sharpen my MAC powerpoints, they're just too creamy and i end up wasting so much more product!


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 15, 2010)

I use a Bourjois dual sharpener and this works well with pearlglides/powerpoints (I found nothing worked on powerpoints previously). Cheap yet works really well and gets an even sharp point each time.


----------

